# What is your rising sign?



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

People keep talking about how their personality doesn't quite mesh up with their astrological sign, so I thought it would be fun to look at our rising signs.

http://www.horoscopeswithin.com/calculate.php

^ If you click the link above it will give you your rising sign. You need to know what time of the day/night and the city where you were born though for it to work.

I am a Cancer with the rising sign Sagittarius. I have all the characteristics of a Cancer, but I can appear more confident and outgoing than I actually am.



> With this Ascendant, you come across as charismatic, fiery, energetic, likeable, benevolent, tidy, jovial, optimistic, extraverted, amusing, straightforward, demonstrative, charming, independent, adventurous, straightforward, bold, exuberant, freedom-loving.


Fun times


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm sagittarius and my rising sun is capricorn, I think this quoted below show exactly about my personality than sagittarius..

Capricorn

Your psychological nature is introverted and cold, totally controlled and phlegmatic, at least regarding the image you project invariably. You seem unemotional and austere. Actually, your secondarity chews over the strategies or responses that you create as a recation to the environment. You are slow but very thoughtful, solid and balanced. You are as curt as you are cold and you put the strength of your character at the service of your huge and long-term ambition. Or you may be detached from the earthly riches and you focus on spiritual values.

Like all the people born under an apparently reserved and tough sign, your inner personality is often charming and gentle, as if the thick armour, forged throughout childhood, had entirely preserved the purity and the warmth of the soul imprisoned within.

With this Ascendant, you come across as serious, cold, disciplined, patient, focused, thoughtful, ambitious, indomitable, cautious, lucid, persistent, provident, steady, introverted, stern, wilful, hard-working, responsible, persevering, honest, realistic, loyal, reserved, resolute, moralistic, quiet, rigorous, attached and reliable. But you may also be curt, withdrawn, calculating, petty, cruel, unpleasant, ruthless, selfish, dull, rigid, slow or sceptical.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

My sun sign is in virgo and my rising is in cancer. Pretty much, that makes me the most withdrawn and defensive person out there, haha.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Ascendent is the mask you wear out in public, the impression people get when they first meet you. Hence why you might not react like your Sun sign. Sun sign is like your overall ego - everything is filtered through it. Whereas I think why sometimes we may feel really different from our Sun sign might also be actually the Moon sign as it rules your heart, your deepest emotions, instincts etc. Mercury is also important as it rules your intellect and communication style. But it's more than the signs, but the aspects in a person's astrology chart that will determine which traits are dominant. That's just my basic understanding of astrology lol xD. 

I don't know the exact hour I was born so I don't know whether I'm a Sag or Cap ascendant. Most likely Cap. 

Aries Sun as well ^^. For the most part, the people I've come to know throughout my life matched their Sun sign quite well. Every Cancer I've come to know on a personal basis is quite like a typical cancer - sensitive, understanding, moody, slow to trust, manipulative (they admit it lol). My friends with air signs (Libra, Aqua, Gemini) tended to be quite sociable as they are pleasant company but also passive aggressive, superficial, etc. As an Aries at times I am impatient, impulsive, and can come off as selfish carelessly when I lose track of time and a bit too honest, yet my friends can count on me when they need me.

Note: Don't take offense, as it's just based on my personal experience. Although astrology is fun and even funnier when people live up to their signs, it's important to not paint everyone under the sign the same.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Sun sign: Sagittarius
Moon: Pisces
Rising: Aquarius


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im a Libra with the rising sign of Aquarius 

You are particularly sensitive to the values of friendship in the sense that you see yourself as a link within a chain, certainly a different and original one, but with no will to flatter your ego or to individually assert yourself. On the contrary, your aim is to immerge yourself in your friendly relations and to participate in projects and ideals of the whole human community.

With this Ascendant, you come across as idealistic, altruistic, detached, independent, original, surprising, gifted, contradictory, innovative, humanistic, likeable, friendly, self-confident, impassive, quiet, intuitive, creative, charitable, elusive, disconcerting, generous, tolerant, paradoxical, and you cannot stand any kind of constraint. But you may also be marginal, resigned, distant, utopian, maladjusted, eccentric and cold.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

virgo...


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a Scorpio and my rising sign is Sagittarius.



> Your psychological nature is extroverted and independent, oriented towards expansion and sociability. You have the soul of a leader, energetic and active. Your charisma and your drive are fully integrated in the collective life. Indeed, as an action-oriented fire sign, you challenge yourself and succeed in accomplishing the task straight away. Sagittarius is hard to follow because his spirit and his independent mind constantly lead him to go further and higher.
> 
> With this Ascendant, you come across as charismatic, fiery, energetic, likeable, benevolent, tidy, jovial, optimistic, extraverted, amusing, straightforward, demonstrative, charming, independent, adventurous, straightforward, bold, exuberant, freedom-loving.
> 
> But you may also be irascible, selfish, authoritarian, inconsistent, unfaithful, brutal, unreliable, reckless, tactless or disagreeable.


That's like...the opposite of what I'm like.


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm a Aries with Pisces rising, i act like the typical Pisces...

Sun Sign Aries with Pisces Rising

If you have Pisces rising, others will see you as generous, sympathetic to those less fortunate, and very sensitive and sentimental. You are the essence of feeling and imagination.

People may often see Pisces rising as someone they can easily take advantage of because of your capacity for unconditional love and compassion. And in no area is this more true than love. You are the classic candidate for the co-dependent relationship.

In matters of love, sex and dating the need to be needed is strong. You must be aware of setting boundaries in relationships otherwise you could be taken advantage of. A Pisces Ascendant must learn to give love without losing the self. If you’re in a good love match however, your dreamy imagination can take love and sex to a whole new dimension.

When Arians want to, they can be very charming and hard to resist by the opposite sex. People born under the Aries sign need to harness their powerful energies, or even rein them in a little, so those with whom they would like to spend time are not overwhelmed by their advances.

Arians are enthusiastic and adventurous lovers. They will always want to push to take their lovemaking to new plateaus. Their partners can sometimes be overwhelmed by this spirited approach. Arians love to experiment and to take things to the limit, so, roll over Kama Sutra, the Arian lover is re-writing it all from scratch!


----------



## jsh21340 (Oct 19, 2012)

My Astrological signs: Taurus 
My Rising Sign: Libra 

This sounds pretty accurate of me except i dont think im selfish or insensitive

Your psychological nature is sanguine and communicative or nervous and introverted, depending on who, either Venus or Saturn, is the strongest. Libra is ruled by both Venus, the principle of harmony, extraversion, attractiveness, outgoing and airy in this sign, and by Saturn, the principle of rigour, introversion, restraint, concentration and meditation. Unless Saturn is very strong in the chart, Libra is delicate, charming, sociable, perpetually compromising. For this reason, you may sometimes come across as hesitant and weak because you dare not to insist or to give your opinion. You prefer to act as a unifier, an element of understanding and equity, even though it is detrimental to your own assertiveness. You loathe violence, you spare no efforts for the sake of pacification and you adjust to the situation with flexibility and charm.
With this Ascendant, you come across as sentimental, charming, polite, delicate, refined, loyal, peace-loving, fair, distinguished, light, romantic, cultured, airy, likeable, neat, perfectionist, caring, gentle, quiet, tidy, artistic, tolerant, lenient, sociable, seductive, elegant, kind, with a taste for aesthetics. But you may also be hesitant, weak, wavering, selfish, fragile, indecisive, fearful, indolent, cold or even, insensitive.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Sun: Virgo
Ascendant: Libra
Moon: Leo
Venus: Leo


----------

